# Petshop Mites Spray



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

I have just discovered that my 2 tiels have mites! They are little insects of a very light color, and I saw them on their play areas. No wonder they have been so itchy! I have no idea how long they have had them, or why, because I keep their cage and play area so clean!

Anyhow, I bought this product called "ultra care mite and lice bird spray" at Petco, but I'm kind of skeptical about it. It says to avoid spraying in the bird's eyes, and to avoid contact with your skin, clothes, and eyes. It also says not to inhale the vapors. It sounds so hazardous! I am wondering if it is at all safe to use on birds? Does anyone have experience with this type of product? The active ingredients are: Pyrethrinsm Piperonyl Butoxide, and "inert ingredients".

I have read other threats about mites and it seems that sevin powder is the best. Which one should I use? Thanks!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Please see a vet to make sure you get a safe product. The best products to use require a prescription. Members have had problems with pet store mite sprays being toxic in the past and causing death -- I would not use anything without the vet's direction.


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh my gosh! I had no idea! I will return the product and buy sevin dust instead. Thank you!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

never use them  theyre too dangerous, i know this first hand

i couldnt buy sevin dust... it apparently is illegal in canada and i had to resort to mite spray for 6 baby starlings to try to prevent infestation... they all died that night of seizures.


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh no! That's so sad! 
Now that you mentioned that it is illegal in Canada, I wonder if I will be able to find it here in the U.S.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

you should, many american experts recommend it, thats why i went looking for it, but was told by the hardware store its illegal. you should be able to get it in the states


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

ok, great! Is it 100% safe for them? And how often should I use it on them? Thank you!


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

One more thing, I read on another thread that when mites appear you can clean the cage with a water and vinegar solution. Is it advisable to spray the birds with this solution too, until I am able to put the sevin dust on them?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

are you absolutely sure theyre mites? if theyre lice then you may need a different treatment, it sounds more like lice on your bird rather than mites. i would look into setting up a vet visit to be on the safe side


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Sounds like lice to me, mites are not clear or usually visible to the naked eye. A note on the sevin dust, make sure it's only 5% not the 10% sevin dust. Try not to get it in the face. I use a salt shaker and shake it under the wings & on the leg, (this is usually enough) and then on the cage in cracks and wherever they can hide. The carpet also gets a treatment.


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Then maybe it is lice. They are very small, kind of long, and have a beige color. I didn't buy the sevin spray after I read here that it could be lice. Do you suggest anything for lice?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

you will need a vet to prescribe the right stuff thats safe to use.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Do not use the sevin spray. Only the 5% dust is safe and yes it can be used for lice too. Someone posted a while ago that their vet used cat flea powder on their birds with lice. Stuck the bird in a bag with powder in it, kept the bird's head outside and gave the bag a couple shakes. I think it may have been srtiels that said this. I use a salt shaker with sevin dust and sprinkle it on under the wings and on the legs as if you are seasoning food, a little goes a long ways.


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Ok, I'll give my vet a call today and see what he thinks is safe. I saw the 5% sevin dust at Home Depot yesterday, but I was scared to use it because it had the same precautions as the spray that I bought from the pet shop. It sounded so dangerous! Maybe it is not as dangerous to birds, only to humans? But I'll call the vet and see what he thinks.


----------

